# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [Guide] ESO Mastery Guides is a SCAM

## Lavillana

Just FYI, the ESO Mastery Guides website is a SCAM. They have linked the logos of several ESO websites claiming that those websites had featured the mastery guides. It's a lie! All of those websites deny any affiliation with ESO Mastery Guides, and they deny ever endorsing the website or its products. If you pay $37 per guide for each of their four guides you will receive PDF guides that you can find for free on the internet. Don't waste your money!

----------

